# Babylock Professional Plus embroidery machine



## blacklab (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Babylock Professional Plus embroidery machine? I am looking to add a multi-needle machine to my small embroidery business and this is the only one in my area that is available and comes with training and service. I would appreciate any and all feedback regarding it.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Great starter machine. Does EXCELLENT work. The only major difference between a "semi commercial machine" and a true commercial machine is the overall speed. Semi commercial machines do not hold their set speed as much as a commercial. Also, trims, ramp up time and ramp down time are slower with a semi commercial machine as opposed to a true commercial.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

The baby lock is an excellent machine. I have 2 brothers which is basically the same machine. Had them for almost 6 years with very little problem - Your key is training and service no matter what you get.


----------



## hockings (May 2, 2010)

Everything I found when researching the machine I bought said that the machine is identical to a brother PR-650 (which is what I bought). Babylock don't release the Embroidery Professional Plus in Australia so unfortunately I wasn't able to get a price on it to see if one was cheaper than the other.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i have had my emp6 for years and it's great. i use it almost every day and have never had any problems with it. i keep it clean and oiled and it just keeps throwing in stitches. it's the same as the brother machines so either one you get won't matter. good luck


----------

